# My Garage



## MarkWood

here are a few pics of my garage and some of the projects I have done over the years It aint much but it's where I make it happen. 

View attachment 603.jpg


View attachment 599.jpg


View attachment IMG_0526.jpg


View attachment 016 (2).jpg


View attachment Wood Racing Pinto.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

A few more...... 

View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 424250_3576877310209_802990069_n.jpg


View attachment 624.jpg


View attachment 555906_10151118296036804_1255485871_n.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

A little dirt track kart racing action!! 

View attachment 020.jpg


View attachment IMG_1029.jpg


View attachment 008 (2).JPG


----------



## MarkWood

My mobile Shop. 

View attachment 055.jpg


View attachment 292507_3332254874801_1668554586_n.jpg


View attachment 551044_3332259954928_1975436740_n.jpg


View attachment 540481_3332244994554_1593306814_n.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Update on the mobile shop I added some shelves. 

View attachment 018 (4).jpg


View attachment 020 (3).jpg


View attachment 022 (3).jpg


----------



## Chris

What do you mainly use the mobile shop for?


----------



## MarkWood

Carpentry, I do alot of exterior repaints which always includes a lot of carpenter repair work,pressure washing etc. I also do additions, basements, metal fab, and everything in between.


----------



## Chris

Pretty neat, you seem to have about as many hobbies as I do.


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks the cool thing is my hobbies make me a pretty decent living!!!


----------



## Chris

That is what we call a dream job. Make money doing what you love.


----------



## MarkWood

Built some shelving in my Garage today. gotta get some of this stuff off the floor and organized!! It's killing me my biggest issue is to many toys and equipment and not enough shop!! 

View attachment 018 (5).jpg


----------



## MarkWood

And my Transmission manual for my F-250 finally came in today so maybe I can get it put back together!! 

View attachment 019 (5).jpg


View attachment 020 (4).jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Oh and I finally got some good pictures of the new shelves in the mobile shop! 

View attachment 002 (4).jpg


View attachment 004 (6).jpg


----------



## Chris

WoodRacing said:


> Built some shelving in my Garage today. gotta get some of this stuff off the floor and organized!! It's killing me my biggest issue is to many toys and equipment and not enough shop!!



I got the same problem, to many toys and not enough room.


----------



## MarkWood

lol!! i grew out of my 2 car garage a long time ago.


----------



## Chris

I have a three car and a 10x20 storage and a storage shed at my other house and no room for anything.


----------



## MarkWood

the worst thing for me is my dad retired and has given me all of his tools and equipment (2 storage buildings full too the ceiling!) and i cant get the suff till i get some more shop somehow.


----------



## Chris

Thats a good bad situation.


----------



## MarkWood

yup it is it would be ok but the storage buildings are two hours away.


----------



## MarkWood

so i noticed that havasu decked the attic floor above his garage to put the "junk" in. and i got to thinkin about doing the same only differance is my garage attic is taller! I can stand up in it. so i happened to have a sheet and a half of plywood taking up much needed wall space in the garage so i put it in the attic as floor decking i still need about 6 more sheets but it was a good start i was able to clean off my lumber/material shelf by moving the 2x4's in the attic and creat more tool shelving. and the best part is there will be enough attic space when i'm done to clean out one of my dads storage units. sorry no pics today but i will try and take some tomorrow.


----------



## havasu

Great! Keep in mind that I used 2 x 10's, double strung, with similar uprights, to handle the load.


----------



## MarkWood

oh yes i know about that on the addition i just did the customer also wanted a room built in the attic of the main house only problem was his joists were all 2x8 I was finally able to convince him to let me sister 2x10's to the 2x8's i would've never built that room on 2x8's so i will be putting some 2x10's up there before i add more weight. thanks for the input Havasu.


----------



## havasu

I personally thought at first it would be an overkill but with tape and textured drywall under it, I didn't want any flex at all. Now I'm glad I did.


----------



## MarkWood

Its not overkill at all any structural engineer will tell you 2x10 is minimum for any floor joist span over 10'. I have a chart for rafters and floor joists and it says the same thing any span over 10' needs a 2x10 joist as far as the joists being double strung that might be a bit over kill but better to have done it and not need it than to have not done it and need it!


----------



## havasu

Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## MarkWood

so i have finally started on my F-250 tranny rebuild and i was moving along smoothly until i had to much clearance in a clutch pack it calls for an 0.030-0.050 gap and its at 0.052 to much gap for me! my rebuild manual says that thicker snap rings are available so......off to ford i go turns out they offer they offer three differant sizes so i ordered the two biggest and I was told they would be there today only thing is when i went to getem only one of them came in and it wasnt any thicker than the one i have. parts man says it might be monday before the other one gets here its on back order!! Ya'll pray for my Jeep I'm workin her like a truck shes holdin up fine with no issues as of yet but its only a matter of time pullin the mobile shop with it. Jeeps ain't built for this kinda work but...... i gotta make a livin so we'll just keep on keepin on.


----------



## Chris

Good luck with it. You are more a man then I, I'm scared to tackle an auto trans rebuild.


----------



## MarkWood

its not as bad as most make it out to be. once u know the basics and have a good manual for the trans your workin on. the main thing with rebuilding automatic transmissions is it has to be CLEAN as in u would eat off it clean. and the clearances in the clutch packs have to be right to much clearance and its gonna slip!


----------



## Chris

I may tackle it next time one goes out but i doubt it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I think it would be easier to split an atom than figure out how to rebuild an auto transmission.


----------



## Chris

I agree......


----------



## MarkWood

I used to think the same way, until I tried it. I'm not saying jump into one with no instruction at all!! I started by watching a buddy do a complete rebuild on a chevy 700R4 Then I did the next one with him there helping the whole way This is my 3rd Rebuild and I'm still not doing it 100% alone my Brother in law who is an ASE tech and has done a ton of chrysler trannys is helping I am doing most of the work but hes there if I have questions or concerns. I may try the next one by myself if its not my daily tow beast.


----------



## MarkWood

So today Ford calls me and says they are no longer making thicker snap rings sooooooo!! back to the drawing board...................I am saving a ton of $$$$$ by doing this myself but its a long drawn out process when you dont have a ton of parts available!


----------



## Chris

What about a tranny shop for the part?


----------



## MarkWood

i am trying to get monster transmission to come up with a solution they are who i bought my rebuild kit from i am waiting for a call back from there tech support.


----------



## mustanggarage

oldognewtrick said:


> I think it would be easier to split an atom than figure out how to rebuild an auto transmission.



I was pretty afraid to try it to, but my Dad said it wasn't that bad. I wanted to rebuild the trans I bought off ebay for my 67 project before I installed it, so I bought a dvd online with the special spring compressor tool, 

http://store.boxwrench.net/KD-Tool-...sor-amp-Transmission-Rebuilding-DVD_p_84.html


 and a set of AOD lip seal installation tools and we rebuilt the thing over one weekend. I got the rebuild and clutchpack kit from summit.  so far I have not driven the car very far.  I drove it to a nearby town for a car show last year but that was only about 20 miles away.  it worked fine but that is as far as it has gone.  anyway the video really made it nice I also built a special table to rebuild the transmission on and to help with installation.  the only special thing about it is that it has a hole drilled in the top big enough to put the shaft of the transmission in when you are working on it, and a 5 gallon bucket fits under it to catch the drippings.  but it also made the job easier.

















and here is my redneck transmission jack lol.


----------



## mustanggarage

oh one other little trick I used was I had an old plastic toboggan sled I bought at walmart it works great for disassembling the transmission.  it is cheap, long enough to fit the whole trans in and it catches all the atf before it gets all over.


----------



## MarkWood

its good to see others doing there own work you cant learn if you dont try.


----------



## MarkWood

there is an adapter that fill fit an engine stand that u can buy that allows you to bolt the tranny to it once its on the engine stand u can turn the trans in any position it makes the rebuild a lot easier. i plan on fabing my own but have not got to it yet.


----------



## mustanggarage

WoodRacing said:


> there is an adapter that fill fit an engine stand that u can buy that allows you to bolt the tranny to it once its on the engine stand u can turn the trans in any position it makes the rebuild a lot easier. i plan on fabing my own but have not got to it yet.



I don't know about that tool.  but since most of the actual rebuild is done outside of the case I am not sure how much it would help, and I would think it might get in the way when you are trying to fit everything back in the case.  but I don't know.  I have never seen it. they did not use it in the video.  that hole in the bench makes it so that when you are replacing the seals and clutch disks everything is sitting flat and not moving.  replacing everything in the case at the end was pretty easy just using that bit of 2x4 to hold the case level.  

do you have a picture of the engine stand adapter?  I would be interested to see how it is done.  also do you have the lip seal installation tools and the spring compressor?


----------



## MarkWood

i will find a pic of the trans adapter and as far as the spring compressor and seal tools go i borrowed them.


----------



## mustanggarage

look forward to seeing it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Where di you get your rolling work bench top, looks like a section of gym floor or bowling alley.


----------



## mustanggarage

oldognewtrick said:


> Where di you get your rolling work bench top, looks like a section of gym floor or bowling alley.



if you are referring to my table yes it is a section of bowling alley.  I saw it on craigslist.  I bought about 12 feet of it.  it makes for a very hard surface, but I did not realize when I bought it that the pieces are nailed together.  I guess I always assumed they were glued.  so the end pieces kept wanting to come off.  so I ended up gluing and screwing them just like I did the rest of the table.  it is very sturdy.  I weigh about 250 pounds and I can stand on it and it doesn't even wiggle.  its actually funny, I had seen people using bowling alley wood for benches so I searched on craigslist.  I found this, bought a section of it for 80 bucks  then I did not know what to do with it.  so I decided to build this table.  I still have about 8 feet of the wood up on top of my loft just collecting dust waiting for me to figure out what I want to do with it.


----------



## MarkWood

heres a pic of the transmission adapter for a motor stand. 

View attachment Tranny stand.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Here's a Garage remodel that I'm doing for a customer this week. These pics are what I started with. I got it mostly repainted today and Monday.These pics are before painting I will add after paint tomorrow. I will also be building shelving and work benches stay tuned for updates. 

View attachment 035 (2).jpg


View attachment 037 (2).jpg


View attachment 038 (3).jpg


View attachment 045 (3).jpg


----------



## MarkWood

This is the trim job from the previous owner that I had to fix.First and Third pic are before second and fourth pic are after. 

View attachment 041 (4).jpg


View attachment 042 (3).jpg


View attachment 043 (3).jpg


View attachment 044 (3).jpg


----------



## MarkWood

i had to move all of the customers stuff back in the garage today due to heavy rain and t-storms so heres the best pic i could get today atleast it shows the colors. if its not rainin tomorrow i plan to move some stuff out and get back to work building shelves and work benches. 

View attachment Charles james garage paint colors.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

heres some more pics of the garage remodel 

View attachment CJ shelves.jpg


View attachment CJ work bench.jpg


View attachment CJ workbench.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

i will be painting the shelves and benches the dark grey trim color wednesday. 

View attachment Cj shelving.jpg


View attachment Cj shelves2.jpg


----------



## havasu

What did you use for the workbench top? I can't tell from the pic...is it a laminate, SS or what?


----------



## MarkWood

It's laminated 3/4 plywood.


----------



## havasu

Sure is looking great.


----------



## MarkWood

thanks, only problem is it makes me wanna redo my garage now!


----------



## MarkWood

I got most of the shelves and one of the work benches painted today. i also added some shelves in the space between the garage doors. tomorrow i hope to get some of the junk out of the floor and on the shelves so i have some room to work. 

View attachment Cj shelvespainted.jpg


View attachment Cjshelvespaint.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

i was done with all the painting by 12 today............then the Home Owner added 6 more shelves which i got all of them built and one of them painted. and it looks like i will be doing gray epoxy on the floor when i finally get done building shelves. the last thing the H.O. said to me before i left today was dont be surprised if there is another pile of wood shelving material in here whenyou get here monday. this one may not end any time soon, but he pays as we complete each project so I'm good with it. if only every H.O. were this easy to work with! 

View attachment Cj 1x8 shelf.jpg


View attachment Cj shelves and workbench painted.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

made some good progress on the F-250 trans rebuild last night only things left now are install the pump and rebuild the valve body which i should complete tomorrow. then i have to replace the trans cooler on the truck buy a torque converter and install it. gettin closer! 

View attachment Trans 1.jpg


View attachment Trans JM.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Oh and yes thats my boy tightening up a bolt on the tranny!


----------



## MarkWood

My bro in law bumped into a tree with his bosses tractor and broke the front axle assembly so i get to attempt to fix it. it is a very large cast peice that broke. i am going to make a full pass with a cast iron rod and then weld 1/4" thick angle iron to the top and bottom but i am not garaunteeing anything. this is a big tractor! there is alot of weight put on this peice. so we will see??? 

View attachment JDEERE axle.jpg


----------



## Chris

Good luck on the fix.


----------



## MarkWood

the axle repair turned out great i believe its stronger than it was to begin with. i forgot to take a pic I'm gonna get him to text me one I'll post it when i get it.


----------



## Chris

Sweet, can't wait to see it.


----------



## MarkWood

Here it is. there not the prettiest welds I've done but not bad for my first time on cast Iron and there obviously strong this ain't a small tractor. 

View attachment JDEERE axle.jpg


View attachment JD tractor weld2.jpg


View attachment JD tractor axle weld.jpg


View attachment JD tractor 4050.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice, looks really good Mark.

Did you tell him to quit bumping trees?


----------



## MarkWood

thanks, yes i told him!


----------



## Chris

Looks good! Hopefully it holds.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm pretty confident it will.


----------



## MarkWood

So they bush hogged an entire 10 acres and the axle is still in one piece so I guess I did my job!?


----------



## MarkWood

I got a new addition today! I might just put it in the mobile shop though I'm not sure how I feel about a craftsman sittin on top of my MAC???? I traded a pair firestone 2500 LB air bags that have been in the Garage for way to long for it. My buddys gonna putem on his 1500 GMC Sierra for rear helpers for towing. Good Trade? I think so. 

View attachment 024 (2).jpg


View attachment 026.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

And it looks like I need to spend a little time in the Garage!!!! It's not as organized as it was right after I put up the shelves. My excuse is I been busy.................it happens.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well quit slacking and get that garage cleaned......



and when you're done would you mind giving me a hand with mine...


----------



## MarkWood

i made a two hour trip to my Dads tool storage today i packed a 4'x8' trailer full and took the back seat out of the jeep and packed it full. the only thing that would fit in the jeep was me after loading it.  I will post more detailed  pics of the score when i get it unpacked. i see a few craigslist postings in the near future he has multiples of everything! i understand a back up or 2  but 10 electric sanders ? its all good stuff i just dont need it all.


----------



## MarkWood

heres the trailer load and the jeep is still packed! 

View attachment Load from waleska.jpg


View attachment Load from waleska2.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I unloaded the jeep before heading out this morning and put it on and around the trailer load. I think I'm gonna have to recruit my brother to help sort this! It's his inheritance too! 

View attachment Trailer + Jeep load.jpg


----------



## havasu

I agree with you Mark. Get your brother's butt over there to help you out.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> i made a two hour trip to my Dads tool storage today i packed a 4'x8' trailer full and took the back seat out of the jeep and packed it full. *the only thing that would fit in the jeep was me after loading it.*  I will post more detailed  pics of the score when i get it unpacked. i see a few craigslist postings in the near future he has multiples of everything! i understand a back up or 2  but 10 electric sanders ? its all good stuff i just dont need it all.



If only you had a ...truck.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> If only you had a ...truck.



Actually If I only had an extra $300 for a torque converter my truck would be goin! But work ain't Goin all that great right now. I'm makin enough to pay the bills and eat but not much else. Maybe It'll pick up soon..............


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> I agree with you Mark. Get your brother's butt over there to help you out.



He came over tonite and we went through some of it. It's cold and windy out tonite so we didnt get much done but hes coming back the next sunny day we have so we can pull it out in the driveway and go thru it properly.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looks like you guys have a lot of things to sort. Reminds me of Chris's tool scores...all I ever score are aches and pains...


----------



## MarkWood

i ended up takin the craftsman box of of my MAC and put it in the trailer.it works better there. 

View attachment Craftsman box in trailer.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Did you ever get all the tools sorted?


----------



## MarkWood

No I'm still workin on it


----------



## WallPegGuy415

Chris said:


> That is what we call a dream job. Make money doing what you love.



Agreed! That is an excellent little mobile shop you have there btw.


----------



## MarkWood

Thanks WallPegGuy!!!


----------



## MarkWood

got some more of the tools sorted and put in the attic today.


----------



## Chris

Not the attic! That is the final resting place............


----------



## MarkWood

i hope not its the only way to ha ve this much stuff in a 2 car. seriously what am i gonna do with 2000 feet of drop cord, 30 roller frames, 6 drywall T-squares, 8 shovels, 20 drywall mud knives and all this other stuff laying in the floor? It had to go somewhere! 

View attachment Attic storage 2.jpg


View attachment Attic storage 3.jpg


View attachment Attic storage.jpg


----------



## Chris

Wish I had an attic like that. Mine is just crappy rafters.


----------



## MarkWood

yeah but you have a 3 car garage!


----------



## MarkWood

my attic is nice though i can stand up in it. i plan on building some shelves up there once i get it all decked.


----------



## Chris

But my three car is a small three car. about the size of a large two car.


----------



## MarkWood

I have finally started on my long needed shop build. Not gonna be a huge shop due to my lot size. im going with a 12x16 it will have a 2nd floor that will probaly be a wood shop. i have been keeping an eye on craigslist for deals on lumber and found some 2x8's for a third of the cost of the local lumber yard. so i took my trailer and got a load ofem. my plan was to build a wood framed floor but after figuring up my cost for footings and posts my good deal on lumber is still gonna cost me more than i thought. I am now figuring the cost of pouring a slab but pouring a slab will require renting a skid steer to grade with I know in the end i will wish i had done a concrete floor but right now i have to go with the cheaper option. i already have my permit and the cash for the concrete but still need to come up with funds for bobcat rental and rebar. if i go with the wood framed floor i have my framing material and most of the cash to do the footings. so at this point it boils down to if i want to wait or not.


----------



## Chris

Wait and do concrete. You will enjoy it that much more. Skid steers are cheap in comparison to wishing you would have spent the few hundred bucks. If I were closer I would let you use mine.


----------



## beauguard56

pretty cool, always fun seeing how others work


----------

